# How Harleigh wishes people a Happy Birthday...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

My sisters 22nd birthday is today and I took Harleigh out for a little photo shoot :biggrin:

































And some outtakes....

Are we done yet, mom????









Phoebe's attempt at wishing her Aunt Dani a happy birthday. The hat started on her head, not sure what happened. lol









Notice anything wrong with this picture? I'll give you a hint... there are two cats "fighting" in the background. Sigh - typical family photo. :lol:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the third photo! They are all wonderful. You take good pictures.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So funny and adorable!! Love the cat photo! And Harleigh is a great Happy Birthday messenger!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I. FREAKING. LOVE. THESE. PICTURES!

You have got to enter these in some kind of contest. These are easily my favorite Harleigh pics you've ever posted.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I. FREAKING. LOVE. THESE. PICTURES!
> 
> You have got to enter these in some kind of contest. These are easily my favorite Harleigh pics you've ever posted.


Exactly this!!!! :becky:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I bet Harleigh wanted to kill you......they are great pictures though.
The one with the cats in the background is really funny, Harleigh's just totally ignoring them. Cats crack me up.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


>


"MMMMMMOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!! They're ruining my photo!!" hehehehe

Harleigh is so amazingly patient lol


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures!
Happy Birthday to your sister!


----------

